# Fröhlich am Freitag: Origin, Electronic Arts und die erste allgemeine Verunsicherung



## Petra_Froehlich (4. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fröhlich am Freitag: Origin, Electronic Arts und die erste allgemeine Verunsicherung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fröhlich am Freitag: Origin, Electronic Arts und die erste allgemeine Verunsicherung


----------



## Gobbos (4. November 2011)

Ein toller Beitrag, ich befürchte er ist teilweise zu intelligent formuliert für bestimmte Benutzergruppen, ansonsten finde ich es toll wie viele Facetten des Problems in Angriff genommen wurden.


----------



## FranzMeier (4. November 2011)

Da empfehle ich mal folgenden Artikel:

EA bestätigt Spywarevorwurf teilweise – und keiner hats gemerkt

http://pflaumensaft.wordpress.com/2...arevorwurf-teilweise-und-keiner-hats-gemerkt/

PCGames hats nicht gemerkt.

Im übrigen haben die Kritiker EA nur beim Wort genommen. EA hat in seine EULA geschrieben: Wir wollen euren Rechner ausspionieren und ermitteln welche Software ihr drauf habt und ob ihr sie aktiv nutzt und dass zu Werbezwecken verwenden. Die Kritiker haben EA geglaubt.


----------



## Cornholio04 (4. November 2011)

Was ich hier seit Beginn der Debatte vermisse, ist eine klar verständlicher Artikel über Origin und was es denn jetzt wirklich tut. Was ist dran an den Sorgen und Ängsten und was ist bloser Humbug? Ich habe BF 3 nämlich abbestellt aufgrund des ganzen Getöses und hoffte auf Klärung der Lage durch - z.B. ein Spiele Magazin... PCGames, ist wenn ich seit 15 Jahren nicht völlig daneben liege, so eines. 
Ich weiß ihr seid keine IT-Fachleute, aber ihr seid Journalisten die sich mit Fachleuten in Verbindung setzen können und solchen Dingen auf den Grund gehen können, um dann einen wirklich informativen Artikel zu verfassen.

Verlange ich hier zu viel von einem "Spiele Magazin", Frau Fröhlich? -Ich denke nicht.
Das mal von einem seit 15 Jahren treuen Kunden und auch schon langjährigen Abonenten. Um Antwort wird gebeten.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## TheOrigin (4. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für diesen sehr schönen Kommentar! Er umfasst alle Aspekte der momentanen Diskussion. Ich möchte auch nochmal bekräften das sich die Plattform und Community um Gamestar und theorigin.de darum bemüht aufzuklären und nach Antworten sucht. Ich denke das dies auch durch unseren offenen Brief unterstrichen wurde. Wie unterstützen auch keine Hacks/Cracks oder sonstige Software, die Origin aushebeln da sie das grundsätzliche Problem nicht lösen, gegen das wir protestieren. 

Danke Frau Fröhlich.


----------



## -P-Escobar- (4. November 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! DAS DIESER SCREENSHOT DER ANGEBLICH ORIGIN ZEIGT WIE ES DAS SYSTEM DURCHSUCHT NOCH GEZEIGT WIRD ITS SCHON LANGE BEKANNT DASS DAS VIDEO EIN FAKE WAR; NORTON.EXE WURDE ALS ORIGIN.EXE MASKIERT!!!!!!! DAS VIDEOWAR EIN FAKE!!!! Hammer was für gossen-journlaismus das hier ist....


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Was ich hier seit Beginn der Debatte vermisse, ist eine klar verständlicher Artikel über Origin und was es denn jetzt wirklich tut. Was ist dran an den Sorgen und Ängsten und was ist bloser Humbug? Ich habe BF 3 nämlich abbestellt aufgrund des ganzen Getöses und hoffte auf Klärung der Lage durch - z.B. ein Spiele Magazin... PCGames, ist wenn ich seit 15 Jahren nicht völlig daneben liege, so eines. Ich weiß ihr seid keine IT-Fachleute, aber ihr seid Journalisten die sich mit Fachleuten in Verbindung setzen können und solchen Dingen auf den Grund gehen können, um dann einen wirklich informativen Artikel zu verfassen.
> Corni



Tag für Tag gibt es neue Erkenntnisse, neue Aussagen, zum Teil Änderungen an der EULA. Die Aussagen sind zum Teil widersprüchlich. Über die Ereignisse berichten wir auf pcgames.de tagtäglich (und natürlich ist das auch Thema in der nächsten Ausgabe), aber so ein richtig klares Bild gibt es noch nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich in der nächsten Woche der Nebel lichten wird, sobald sich z. B. der nordrheinwestfälische Datenschutzbeauftragte die EULA angesehen hat und die offenen Fragen von EA beantwortet wurden. Ich würde Zweifelnden dazu raten, noch eine Woche abzuwarten.

Wenn es zur Einordnung hilft: Origin ist auf meinem Privatrechner installiert, ohne Netz und doppelten Boden (ebenso wie Steam, Battle.net & Co.).

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Hexler79 (4. November 2011)

Das ganze Thema um Origin ist sehr ärgerlich. Sowohl für die Spieler, als auch für EA. Doch leider habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Wirkung der medialen Aufarbeitung in ein paar Wochen verpufft sein wird und EA sich die Hände reiben wird. Auch wenn Origin den ein oder anderen Zahlenden Kunden vergrault hat, die meisten werden dich das Spiel trotzdem gekauft haben. Daher denke ich, wird der Finanzielle Verlust seitens EA ehr zu vernachlässigen sein... leider!
Für mich ist es einfach eine Grundsatzentscheidung. Klar würde ich gerne Battlefield 3 spielen. Aber ich möchte genau so wenig einem Unternehmen das Recht und die Möglichkeit einräumen, auf meine privaten Daten zuzugreifen.
Und die Arroganz, mit der EA der ganzen Situation begegnet, bestärkt mich nur darin keine Spiele mehr zu kaufen, die Origin voraussetzen. 
Das einfache Abändern der EULA ändert noch lange nicht die Funktionsweise von Origin. Sollte es sich herausstellen, dass Origin technisch doch in der Lage ist sensible Daten an EA zu übermitteln ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis EA: 
a) ... diese Daten auch verwendet (z.B. zur Strafverfolgung von Raubkopierern) oder 
b) ... wie Sony gehackt wird und meine Daten somit theoretisch jedem mit ausreichend krimineller Energie zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich bleibe dabei: Battlefield 3 kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner, solange Origin Voraussetzung fürs Spielen ist. Es kommen dieser Tage ja genügend andere hochkarätige Spiele auf den Markt


----------



## ExeCuter (4. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Was ich hier seit Beginn der Debatte vermisse, ist eine klar verständlicher Artikel über Origin und was es denn jetzt wirklich tut. Was ist dran an den Sorgen und Ängsten und was ist bloser Humbug? Ich habe BF 3 nämlich abbestellt aufgrund des ganzen Getöses und hoffte auf Klärung der Lage durch - z.B. ein Spiele Magazin... PCGames, ist wenn ich seit 15 Jahren nicht völlig daneben liege, so eines.
> Ich weiß ihr seid keine IT-Fachleute, aber ihr seid Journalisten die sich mit Fachleuten in Verbindung setzen können und solchen Dingen auf den Grund gehen können, um dann einen wirklich informativen Artikel zu verfassen.
> 
> Verlange ich hier zu viel von einem "Spiele Magazin", Frau Fröhlich? -Ich denke nicht.
> ...


 
Hier kommt man als ein Dienstleister ohne juristische Fachkenntnisse in Bedrängnis. Frau Fröhlich macht keine verbindliche Aussage  bzw. umschifft eine konkrete Aussage zu Origin und dessen Gepflogenheiten, weil es einfach noch nicht 100% geklärt ist. Die YouTube Videos sind teilweise gefälscht, EA macht schwammige aussagen, Spieler sind zu Recht verunsichert und Juristen führen auch keine 100% Aussage. Da kann Frau Fröhlich leider auch nichts dran ändern.

Es fehlt in der Debatte von den Hauptbeteiligten die klare Aussage. EA baut mist, wird als Brandverursacher hingestellt, aber die Verurteilung von einer höheren Instanz fehlt, um die Geschädigten (uns PC-Spieler) nicht verunsichert zurückzulassen und so EA in unseren Augen einen Freifahrschein überlässt, da laut EA wir der EULA bei der Installation ja zugestimmt (wir sind die 99 Prozent) haben.

Mein Resumée ist:
Ich kaufe es nicht. Ich besitze Steam, bin damit zufrieden (die Fragen einen vorher, ob man Daten versenden möchte) und möchte kein weiteres Programm zum kaufen von digitalen Distributionen. Sobald Battlefield 3 auf Steam erscheinen würde, würde ich es mir auch kaufen. Ohne Origin habe ich nämlich diesen ganzen EULA Zwist umgangen.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (4. November 2011)

Ich traue den ganzen trotzdem nicht ! wird einfach nicht installiert und aus.


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2011)

erstaunlich finde ich bei der ganzen origin-debatte, dass noch nirgendwo (?) zu lesen war, dass die eula hierzulande ohnehin wohl vollkommen ohne belang ist.ganz allgemein - nicht nur im falle von origin. 
*mit anderen worten: die eula-bedingungen sind überhaupt keine agbs ! *

das ändert natürlich nichts an den verhaltensweisen von origin, dass dieser aspekt aber komplett ignoriert wird, ist schon merkwürdig.


----------



## dohderbert (4. November 2011)

Falls ihr verunsichert seid, schickt das Game zurück. Amazon hat bei mir und vielen anderen das Game, obwohl ausgepackt und aktiviert, wieder zurück genommen und die Gutschrift bestätigt....


----------



## Odin333 (4. November 2011)

Schöner Artikel, dessen Aussage - wenn man sie denn auf einen Satz reduzieren müsste - folgende ist:
"............."

Wo sind die Antworten auf die Fragen, was Origin nun genau macht, was es darf, was es nicht darf?


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (4. November 2011)

Um das hier aber auch noch mal klar zu  sagen, einige Dinge, die zB auch bei Origin angemahnt werden, sind ganz  normale Vorgehensweisen im Internet.

zB übermittelt man beim Aufruf jeder Seite im Internet seine:

- IP Adresse
- seinen verwendeten Browser
- sein Betriebssystem
- seine eingestellte Sprache

Es ist auch in den meisten Fällen eine durchaus gängige Handhabe, die IP  Adressen zu speichern und das nicht nur vom Provider, fast alle Foren  machen das so  und die sind dann auch Personenbezogen.
Rechtlich gesehen hat hierbei Origin sogar richtig gehandelt, indem es  darauf hinweist, das dies geschieht, denn das ist auch in Deutschland  Pflicht!

Des weiteren muss man sich nichts vormachen, selbst wenn man bei  Facebook und Co. nur seinen richtigen Namen und seinen Wohnort angibt,  das es jedem möglich ist, dadurch auch die Adresse und eventuell die  Telefonnummer heraus zu bekommen.

Jeder Internetbrowser speichert persönliche Daten, auch die besuchten Webseiten.
Was genau davon auch an die jeweiligen Ersteller der Browser übermittelt wird, weiß niemand zu 100 %.

Aber, und das ist der kleine Unterschied, das sind Vorgehensweisen, die  bekannt sind und jeder wissen müsste, der sich auch nur ein wenig damit  auseinander setzt.
Bei dem Portal Origin und der EULA, die man bei der Installation der  Spiele ja akzeptieren muss, weiß man eben nicht genau, was da ausgelesen  und letztlich übermittelt und gespeichert wird, daran ändern auch die  momentanen Aussagen von EA nichts.
Was mich vor allem immens stört, ist die Behauptung, das Origin nichts  anderes macht, was andere Programme auch tun, denn das ist eine Lüge,  die man jederzeit auch beweisen könnte.
Zudem kommt, das man vorher gar nicht erst darüber informiert wird, was  genau alles gescannt wird, noch wird man um Erlaubnis gefragt, dies  macht aber zB auch mein Virenscanner, wenn ich mir eine neue  Programmversion installieren will, was rechtlich auch korrekt ist.
Was zum Beispiel gehen Origin meine installierten Programme an? Selbst  wenn welche dabei sind, die von EA stammen, bleibt es doch immer noch  mir überlassen, ob ich diese über Origin laufen lassen möchte oder nicht  und letztlich werde ich spätestens, wenn ich diese online spielen will,  doch eh auf Origin verwiesen.

Für mich sind die ganzen Erklärungen von EA fadenscheinig und sollen nur  zur Beruhigung des Themas beitragen, denn Origin soll ja die Plattform  der Zukunft werden und das nicht nur für EA Games, da ist zu viel  negative Beitragserstattung Gift, was man ja durchaus verstehen kann,  aber doch dann bitte nicht auf Kosten der Gamer.

Letztlich muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden, was er von Origin hält,  ob er Origin vertraut oder ob er geeignete Schutzmaßnahmen unternimmt,  die zumindest das unkontrollierte Scannen seines PC's unterbindet.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. November 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, dessen Aussage - wenn man sie denn auf einen Satz reduzieren müsste - folgende ist:
> "............."
> 
> Wo sind die Antworten auf die Fragen, was Origin nun genau macht, was es darf, was es nicht darf?


 
Das wird uns der Datenschutzbeauftragte des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen in den nächsten Tagen schon noch mitteilen. Dafür ist er ja da.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## JamesMark (4. November 2011)

Ich bin im Vertrieb einer Versicherung tätig, mein Vorgesetzter sagt immer:

"Man muss den Kunden von etwas überzeugen, was dieser bislang noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte, nicht anfassen kann. Man muss ihn von etwas überzeugen, was er bislang nicht dachte benötigt zu werden!"

Wir reden niemanden ein schlechtes Gewissen ein, was für ein Schwachsinn! Man malt dem Kunden nur Situationen auf, die entstehen können, wonach es um dessen Existenz geht, man schafft ihm ein gutes Gewissen, Verständnis Risiken zu erkennen und abzusichern. Das jetzt mit Origin in Vergleich setzen? Soll das ein Witz sein?

Ein Familienvater hat die Pflicht (mehr oder weniger!) sich abzusichern, sonst kann die ganze Familie bei einem Unfall zu Grunde gehen, Finanzierungen laufen, man hat einen gewissen Lebensstandard...

Sorry, aber der erste Vergleich zieht gar nicht...das eine hat mit Existenz zu tun, das kann Origin ja nicht von sich behaupten...


----------



## Cornholio04 (4. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Tag für Tag gibt es neue Erkenntnisse, neue Aussagen, zum Teil Änderungen an der EULA. Die Aussagen sind zum Teil widersprüchlich. Über die Ereignisse berichten wir auf pcgames.de tagtäglich (und natürlich ist das auch Thema in der nächsten Ausgabe), aber so ein richtig klares Bild gibt es noch nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich in der nächsten Woche der Nebel lichten wird, sobald sich z. B. der nordrheinwestfälische Datenschutzbeauftragte die EULA angesehen hat und die offenen Fragen von EA beantwortet wurden. Ich würde Zweifelnden dazu raten, noch eine Woche abzuwarten.
> 
> Wenn es zur Einordnung hilft: Origin ist auf meinem Privatrechner installiert, ohne Netz und doppelten Boden (ebenso wie Steam, Battle.net & Co.).
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das ist immerhin eine Information mit der man was anfangen kann. Und ja warten werde ich definitiv mit dem Kauf. Ich werde mich erstmal auf Skyrim stürzen, somit kommt mir BF 3 frühestens erst nächstes Jahr in den Semesterferien auf die Festplatte - sofern Origin entschärft oder gar optional wird. 
Das Sie persönlich Origin akzeptieren hilft mir in keinster Weise  Es ist Ihre Entscheidung, aber inwiefern sollte diese mich betreffen? Ich nutze selbst auch Steam und Battle.net, da ich selbst keine Probleme damit habe, dass Dinge wie meine Hardware-Specs weitergegeben werden. Ja der "immer online-Aspekt" der nun bei Diablo 3 kommen wird ist meiner Meinung nach absolut Kundenfeindlich. Ich bin Mitte des Jahres umgezogen und hatte 6 Wochen kein Internet. Da merkt man mal wie sehr man auf dem Trockenen hockt was Spiele angeht. Von daher finde ich die Entscheidung es nicht offline spielen zu können schlicht falsch. 
Aber ich schweife ab, hier gehts um Origin und wenn sich hier das Stöbern in meinen Daten nach Lizenzen oder Gott weiß was für Dingen, als wahr herausstellt dann ist das eine absolute Absage meinerseits an BF 3 und alle folgenden Spiele die Origin nutzen werden.

Jetz blicke erstmal gespannt auf den kommenden Artikel von Euch. Wie gesagt, durchleuchtet bitte alle Aspekte, Gerüchte und Befürchtungen und stellt ein für alle Mal kalr was Sache ist. -Danke! 

Grüße

Corni

PS: Weil immer wieder Facebook angebracht wird bei Origin-Kritikern. Ich war dort noch nie angemeldet, kritisiere es seit es nach Europa schwappte und werde dort nie einen Datenfinger dran setzen. Morgen ist der 5.November, Anonymous tut was Ihr angekündigt habt - reißt es nieder!


----------



## Chronik (4. November 2011)

@dohderbert: was für eine Gutschrift?
Ich hab mein BF3 auch von Amazon.de, geöffnet (Sicherheitsfolie entfernt), bei ORIGIN aktiviert, ...
Habs vorgestern zur Post gebracht um es zurück zu schicken. Ach nur noch so neben bei, die Rechnung hab ich noch, die hab ich also noch nicht eingezahlt. (Ist das schlimm?)


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. November 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Wir reden niemanden ein schlechtes Gewissen ein, was für ein Schwachsinn! Man malt dem Kunden nur Situationen auf, die entstehen können, wonach es um dessen Existenz geht, man schafft ihm ein gutes Gewissen, Verständnis Risiken zu erkennen und abzusichern. Das jetzt mit Origin in Vergleich setzen? Soll das ein Witz sein? Ein Familienvater hat die Pflicht (mehr oder weniger!) sich abzusichern, sonst kann die ganze Familie bei einem Unfall zu Grunde gehen, Finanzierungen laufen, man hat einen gewissen Lebensstandard...Sorry, aber der erste Vergleich zieht gar nicht...das eine hat mit Existenz zu tun, das kann Origin ja nicht von sich behaupten...



Die Argumentation "Es ist nur zum Besten unserer Kunden" dürfte Electronic Arts ebensogut gefallen 

Im Ernst und ohne in die wunderbare Welt der Versicherungswirtschaft abzugleiten (das ist ja nur ein Beispiel für die Segnungen der "Geistigen Brandstiftung" - Apotheken, Autohersteller, Küchenverkäufer usw. arbeiten ja alle genauso): Eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist z. B. ein absolutes Muss für jeden - bei einer Reisegepäck- oder Insassenschutzversicherung sieht das sicher anders aus. Soweit Einigkeit? 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Cornholio04 (4. November 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, dessen Aussage - wenn man sie denn auf einen Satz reduzieren müsste - folgende ist:
> "............."
> 
> Wo sind die Antworten auf die Fragen, was Origin nun genau macht, was es darf, was es nicht darf?


Um mal ein wenig klug zu scheißen( ich liebe das ): Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Kommentar, nicht um einen Artikel der nun die Sachlage der Situation darstellen will. Das ist ja genau was ich oben schon bemängelte, dass ich so einen Artikel noch vermisse. Aber er soll ja kommen. Und ein Kommentar, nun ja kommentiert eben nur die derzeitige Lage und darf ebenso eigene, subjektive Betrachtungen mit ein bringen. Klugscheißen over.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## MrFob (4. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin froh, dass dieser "Shitstorm" jetzt bei Battlefield 3 passiert. Dafuer interessiere ich mich (zumindest im Moment) naemlich nur sehr am Rande. Gut, dass die Spieler und Datenschuetzer bis zum Release von Mass Effect 3 noch Zeit haben, ein wenig Rabaz zu machen und dass EA noch Zeit hat seine derzeitige Spionage-Taetigkeit auf ein semi-aktzeptables Mass zu drosseln. Ich faende es schade, auf einen Titel wie ME3 wegen Origin verzichten zu muessen (aber ich werde es tun, falls sich die Situation nicht drastisch verbessert).


----------



## JoeBold (4. November 2011)

Ich finde auch, das es falsch ist, die Käufer eines Spiels zusätzlich dazu zu zwingen derartige Plattformen nutzen zu müssen. Es ist einfach dreist davon aus zu gehen, dass der Kunde doch sicher interesse an den Leistungen dieser Software hat; Ich nicht.

Battlefield 3 ist so ein gutes Spiel geworden und EA fällt nichts besseres ein als einen Originzwang ein zu führen. -.- Der artige Zwänge verleiten doch nur dazu, nach inoffiziellen/illegalen Quellen zu suchen - Ich nenne sie "inoffizielle Serviceleister" - um sich dieser Zwänge zu entledigen und einfach nur unbekümmert spielen zu können. Ich habe größten teils nur Einzelspieler Spiele in meinem Regal stehen und Haufen dieser Spiele verlangen von mir Steam und/oder GfWL installiert zu haben um das Spiel spielen zu können. Da ich einer dieser Menschen bin, die einfach nur Spielen wollen, ohne sich noch bei zich anderen "Service"-Plattformen anmelden zu müssen, treiben mich derartige Machenschaften doch automatisch in eine rechtliche Grauzone oder zumindest gerate ich dadurch arg ins Grübeln ob mir das Spiel das Wert ist. Und so habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren kein Spiel mehr gekauft, dass derartige Plattformen vorrausetzt; Vorallem weil die Qualität der Spiele einfach nicht wert war mich derartigen Zwängen zu unterwerfen.

Skyrim wird seit Langem eine Ausnahme bilden und so werde ich am 11.11.11 mit einem fingiertem Steam Account (keine Angaben zu meiner tatsächlichen Person) das Spiel aktivieren, und sobald ein entsprechender "Patch" eines inoffiziellen Serviceleisters zur Verfügung steht, diesen anwenden. Womit ich mich dann auf einen dunklen Pfad begebe. Danke Steam Zwang! -.-


----------



## TheBlackOne (4. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist z. B. ein absolutes Muss für jeden



Liebe Petra

Falls du damit die Privathaftpflicht meinst: Es besteht keineswegs eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung, eine solche Versicherung abzuschließen.
Eine Pflicht besteht nur für KFZ-Haftpflicht und andere Bereiche wie eine Jagdhaftpflicht.

Falls du damit eine gewisse moralische Verpflichtung meinst: Da stimme ich zu, sollte jeder unbedingt haben!

Back to topic


----------



## JamesMark (4. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Die Argumentation "Es ist nur zum Besten unserer Kunden" dürfte Electronic Arts ebensogut gefallen
> 
> Im Ernst und ohne in die wunderbare Welt der Versicherungswirtschaft abzugleiten (das ist ja nur ein Beispiel für die Segnungen der "Geistigen Brandstiftung" - Apotheken, Autohersteller, Küchenverkäufer usw. arbeiten ja alle genauso): Eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist z. B. ein absolutes Muss für jeden - bei einer Reisegepäck- oder Insassenschutzversicherung sieht das sicher anders aus. Soweit Einigkeit?
> 
> ...


 
Okay, ich glaube da sind wir einer Meinung. Es gibt sicherlich Luxus-Versicherungen, aber auch Versicherungen, die mehr oder weniger absolut notwendig sind.


----------



## dohderbert (4. November 2011)

Tja, da hätte sich EA Deutschland besser mit dem Gesetz auseinander setzen sollen.

Negative Schlagzeile, selber Schuld !


----------



## Servicehans (4. November 2011)

Was is denn jetzt mit der Datenschutzaufsicht?? Bis die mal in die Gänge kommen ... unglaublich.


----------



## Stonemender (4. November 2011)

Ha. Glücklicherweise besitze ich Aktien von EA und Activision Blizzard. EA konnte gestern knapp 8% zulegen. So richtig geschadet hat die ganze Affäre also offenkundig nicht.


----------



## Xorydol (4. November 2011)

Und die ganze Debatte hätten wir nicht, wenn Orgin die Spiele einfach in einem gesonderten Ordner (wie z.B: Steam es macht) sammelt.....
Dann wäre keiner der Zugriffe da....


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (4. November 2011)

EA hat mit "Origin" etwas Neues angeboten. Man kann einfach fragen: "Will der Kunde das Neue denn?". Wenn man sich die Amazonwertungen anschaut (Stand 04.11.11), sind da 3300 1Stern-Wertungen gegen 180-Sternwertungen .Mit anderen Worten, "Nein, der Kunde will Origin, ganz gleich was es macht oder nicht macht, nicht". Und laut den EULA darf es eine Ganze Menge machen. Wenn die tatsächlich Origin als "Spionage-Programm" nutzen, was sie laut EULA machen können, dann werden sie dass so oder so kaum zugeben. Es ist zumindest informativ wie schnell oder langsam EA in die Gänge kommt, um Kundenwünsche ("Origin muß weg") zu befriedigen. Die sehen für mich aus wie Manager-Dinosaurier, die noch gar nicht erkannt haben, welcher Asteroid da gerade eingschlagen ist. 

Insofern ist es für mich als Spieler wünschenswert, dass meine Bedürfnisse und Wünsche bezüglich Computerspielen erfüllt werden. Wenn EA das nicht kann, fein, nach ein paar Quartalen werden sie die Quittung dafür bekommen. Ubisoft verkauft 90% weniger PC-Spiele als früher. Das ist auch eine große Chance für junge Entwicklerstudios, dass die sich nach unseren Wünschen richten. Meinetwegen macht ein Battle-place 3, dass alles kopiert und klaut von Battlefield 3 bis auf Origin, und ihr kriegt mein Geld. EA hat es sich gewaltig verscherzt.


----------



## Xorydol (4. November 2011)

Die Frage die sich mir immer wieder stellt, wie sollte EA denn je herausfinden ob du etwas illegales auf dem PC hast? Wenn sie diese ganzen Daten auch bekommen(was ich bezweifle) dann ist die Chance immer noch winzig, dass sie gerade deine Daten näher ansehen. Da hab ich noch mehr Angst beim Downloaden, dass die Telekom merkt, dass das illegal ist....


----------



## Xorydol (4. November 2011)

ach ja und was hat das ganze eigentlich mit der EAV zu tun??


----------



## Deewee (4. November 2011)

Danke Petra für den tollen Beitrag 

Leute ich bin echt sowas von froh das sich endlich auch auf grösserer Ebene was bewegt.
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, wo ich die Spiele im Laden gekauft hab, in den Spielepackungen eine Code-Drehscheibe drin war...
Datt war ein DRM sach ich euch   Da hat Razor noch mit nem Farbkopierer gecrackt 

Und jetzt überlegt euch mal, was wir seitdem alles aufs Kreuz gepackt bekommen haben...da darf man garnicht drüber nachdenken :/


----------



## -P-Escobar- (4. November 2011)

Das was ihr in euren Medien á la BILD, RTL oder Pro7 news zu sehen bekommt ist eine einzige Hetzkampagne bei der es um VERKAUFTE EXEMPLARE bzw QUOTEN geht! Da ist nichts mit profesionellem Journalismus, hier geht es auch teilweise nur um Klicks...
schade eig
un wer der hetzkampagne dann auch noch glauben schenkt is arm dran, zwar ist es nicht ganz rechtens was Origin da gemacht hat, sie hatten aber keinerlei kriminelle Absichten
naja und die wo hier meckern und dann noch Twittern, Facebook, haben und ein IPhone besitzen, sollten mal den Kopf zu machen


----------



## h00b3rT (4. November 2011)

Xorydol schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir immer wieder stellt, wie sollte EA denn je herausfinden ob du etwas illegales auf dem PC hast? Wenn sie diese ganzen Daten auch bekommen(was ich bezweifle) dann ist die Chance immer noch winzig, dass sie gerade deine Daten näher ansehen. Da hab ich noch mehr Angst beim Downloaden, dass die Telekom merkt, dass das illegal ist....


 
Origin gleicht wahrscheinlich erstmal die Größe aller kopierschutzrelevanten Dateien aus Spieleordner ab, die für EA interessant wären und auf deiner Festplatte installiert sind. Ergeben sich hier Unterschiede zu der Dateigröße, die die Original-Spieldateien mit gleicher Patch-Version aufweisen, ist hier ein erster klarer Hinweis gefunden, dass bei deiner Spieleinstallation etwas am Kopierschutz gefrickelt wurde - was ist daran bitte schwer? Wird bei solchen Auffälligkeiten etwas weiter geforscht - z.B. MD5-Prüfsummen deiner Dateien mit denen aus verbreiteten Cracks verglichen - bist du recht zügig als Raubkopierer enttarnt. Wäre wahrscheinlich ein Zeitaufwand von weniger als einer Minute pro Spiel... Das läuft alles automatisiert ab. Da braucht es keinen, der zufällig dein Profil aus abertausenden herausfischt und dann manuell überprüft.

Der Telekom dürfte es ziemlich egal sein, was du dir ziehst. Ihr Geld für deinen Internetzugang bekommen die auf jeden Fall. Der Traffic ist denen relativ egal - zumal es genauso viel Traffic verursachte, würdest du dir eine legale digitale Distribution, wie z.B. via Steam, runterladen. EA hat dagegen ein direktes Interesse. Jede Raubkopie könnte potentiell eine legal erworbene Kopie ersetzen - ist natürlich eine Milchmädchenrechnung, da noch lange nicht jeder, der sich ein Spiel kostenlos runterlädt auch bereit gewesen wäre das für 50 Euro zu kaufen, wenn er keinen Download dazu gefunden hätte.

Zu Origin: Kommt bei mir sicherlich nicht auf den PC. Schon alleine, weil mich die wenigsten EA-Games interessieren. Mit Battlefield 3 ist auch nur der 534. Kriegsshooter erschienen, die ich mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr spielen kann, weil sie sich permanent nur noch selbst recyclen.

Auch für mich gilt: Heute in einer Woche geht Skyrim an den Start. Sobald das auf meiner Festplatte sitzt, gibt es ohnehin ein paar Wochen nichts mehr anderes (zumindest, was Videospiele betrifft) für mich.


----------



## Deewee (4. November 2011)

Hetzkampagne?
Wer hat sich den Schuh denn angezogen? Wohl EA selber oder?
Wenn ich CEO bei so einem grossen Publisher wie EA wäre, würde in deren Firmeneigenen Rechtsabteilung jetzt keine einzige Person mehr arbeiten, ich hätte die alle abgesägt.Hier mal was zu lesen für dich...*

EA bestätigt Spywarevorwurf teilweise -- und keiner hats gemerkt *
EA bestätigt Spywarevorwurf teilweise – und keiner hats gemerkt.


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (4. November 2011)

> Origin gleicht wahrscheinlich erstmal die Größe aller  kopierschutzrelevanten Dateien aus Spieleordner ab, die für EA  interessant wären und auf deiner Festplatte installiert sind. Ergeben  sich hier Unterschiede zu der Dateigröße, die die Original-Spieldateien  mit gleicher Patch-Version aufweisen, ist hier ein erster klarer Hinweis  gefunden, dass bei deiner Spieleinstallation etwas am Kopierschutz  gefrickelt wurde - was ist daran bitte schwer? Wird bei solchen  Auffälligkeiten etwas weiter geforscht - z.B. MD5-Prüfsummen deiner  Dateien mit denen aus verbreiteten Cracks verglichen - bist du recht  zügig als Raubkopierer enttarnt. Wäre wahrscheinlich ein Zeitaufwand von  weniger als einer Minute pro Spiel... Das läuft alles automatisiert ab.  Da braucht es keinen, der zufällig deinen Profil aus abertausenden  herausfischt und dann manuell überprüft.



das widerspräche aber den Aussagen von EA und auch vieler Pro-Origin User hier aus dem Forum, die ja immer ein "read" bei den Ausführungen der Origin.exe sehen wollen, was ja aber nicht da ist

lesen => read

wenn also nichts gelesen wird, was etwas anders, als Origin betrifft, warum behauptet EA es dann und wir können es auch mit dem Process Manager nicht sehen?

ich weiß auch nicht, irgendwie verstrickt man sich doch da immer mehr in Widersprüche


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Ich bin im Vertrieb einer Versicherung tätig, mein Vorgesetzter sagt immer:
> 
> "Man muss den Kunden von etwas überzeugen, was dieser bislang noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte, nicht anfassen kann. Man muss ihn von etwas überzeugen, was er bislang nicht dachte benötigt zu werden!"
> 
> ...


 
Absolut nichts gegen Deine Argumentation 

Nur eine kleine Anmerkung, etwas OT  Ich habe selber mal im Versicherunsggeschäft gearbeitet. Es geht de Fakto darum Versicherungen zu verkaufen. Schlimm wird es erst wenn man Leute davon überzeugt daß sie Versicherungen benötigen die sie gar nicht brauchen, wo wie aber im Falle eines Falles dann theoretisch abgesichert wären. Oder wenn man nur Vericherungen verkauft um sie zu verkaufen, obwohl es über dem Budget des zu Versichernden liegen. Beide Fälle kommen leider zu genüge vor, weswegen Vericherungen so einen schlechten Ruf geniessen.

Bei dem ersten der beiden letzten Punkte sehe ich Ähnlichkeiten mit Origin (wenn Origin auspionieren würde, was es nicht tut).

Das ist jetzt nicht auf Dich bezogen, nehme es bitte nicht persönlich.


----------



## Zauma (4. November 2011)

Dann wäre es doch mal an der Spielepresse, zu untersuchen, was Origin da wirklich macht. Muß man sich Sorgen machen oder nicht?

Dafür seid Ihr doch ein Fachmagazin, um so etwas zu untersuchen. Leider habe ich bei keinem der Spielemagazine bisher gelesen, ob Origin nun wirklich alle meine Daten auf meinem Rechner scannt oder nicht. Ist das normal für Windows? Macht Word das z.B. bei der Installation auch?

Wenn es das erstere tut, dann wäre es ein absolut nachvollziehbarer Grund für mich, dieses Programm nie auf meinem Rechner zu lassen. Sonst könnte ich ja auch gleich absichtlich Viren installieren.

Ich denke, gerade wir Deutschen sollten aufgrund unserer Geschichte zurecht vorsichtig mit Rechtsverletzungen umgehen, die einem höheren Zweck dienen. Wie mein Juraprofessor neulich in einer Vorlesung sagte: "Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich jemanden zwinge, Blut abzugeben, um einen anderen zu retten oder eine Niere? Davon hat er ja auch zwei."
Die Frage ist, wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf, wenn man Rechtsverletzungen erst einmal hinnimmt.

Okay, sie scannen ein paar Daten, aber doch nur, um Raubkopierer aufzuspüren. Aber was passiert mit den Daten dann? Und was könnten sie damit machen, wenn sie wollen und wir das alles hinnehmen?


----------



## Deewee (4. November 2011)

Zauma schrieb:


> Okay, sie scannen ein paar Daten, aber doch nur, um Raubkopierer aufzuspüren.



Das ist ja gerade die Ironie an dem ganzen Mist.
Sie erzählen uns "ohhh wir machen das ja nur, damit wir die bösen bösen Raubkopierer endlich kriegen"

Die Wahrheit sieht leider so aus, das kein Raubkopierer mit ein bischen Grips in der Birne sich auch tatsächlich Origin installiert.
Wie wollen sie die Leute also kriegen frag ich dich??

Es gibt mittlerweile *seriöse* Seiten, die Shareware/Freeware anbieten (keine unbekannte seiten), die öffentlich den No-Origin Crack anbieten.

So weit ist es schon gekommen mittlerweile.
 Man muss sich selber schützen, gegen grosse Publisher "die einen ja nur beschützen wollen".


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. November 2011)

Zauma schrieb:


> Dann wäre es doch mal an der Spielepresse, zu untersuchen, was Origin da wirklich macht. Muß man sich Sorgen machen oder nicht? Dafür seid Ihr doch ein Fachmagazin, um so etwas zu untersuchen. Leider habe ich bei keinem der Spielemagazine bisher gelesen, ob Origin nun wirklich alle meine Daten auf meinem Rechner scannt oder nicht. Ist das normal für Windows? Macht Word das z.B. bei der Installation auch?



Das ist genau der Knackpunkt: Die Diskussion dreht sich im Wesentlichen um die EULA und um die Rechte, die sich EA selbst auf dem Papier zubilligt. Was *konkret* eingesammelt wird und was damit passiert, dazu wird EA im Rahmen der Anfrage vom Datenschutzbeauftragten Stellung nehmen bzw. nehmen müssen.

Geh mal davon aus, dass EA zwei Tonnen Presseanfragen von allen Seiten vorliegen (Fachmagazine, Zeitungen, Agenturen...), aber bislang gab es fast nur Stellungnahmen allgemeiner Art. 

Es ist ein bisschen so wie vor einigen Monaten bei der EHEC-Seuche: Die Menschen erwarten zurecht von den Medien, dass sie ihnen sagen, was man noch essen darf und was nicht (Killergurken? Killertomaten? Killersalat? Killersprossen?), aber eine Woche nach Release ist die Lage noch ausgesprochen diffus, denn selbst die Experten sind sich uneins.

Was ich nur zusagen kann: dass wir nicht locker lassen und weiterhin alle relevanten Informationen zusammentragen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Xorydol (4. November 2011)

h00b3rT schrieb:


> Origin gleicht wahrscheinlich erstmal die Größe aller kopierschutzrelevanten Dateien aus Spieleordner ab, die für EA interessant wären und auf deiner Festplatte installiert sind. Ergeben sich hier Unterschiede zu der Dateigröße, die die Original-Spieldateien mit gleicher Patch-Version aufweisen, ist hier ein erster klarer Hinweis gefunden, dass bei deiner Spieleinstallation etwas am Kopierschutz gefrickelt wurde - was ist daran bitte schwer? Wird bei solchen Auffälligkeiten etwas weiter geforscht - z.B. MD5-Prüfsummen deiner Dateien mit denen aus verbreiteten Cracks verglichen - bist du recht zügig als Raubkopierer enttarnt. Wäre wahrscheinlich ein Zeitaufwand von weniger als einer Minute pro Spiel... Das läuft alles automatisiert ab. Da braucht es keinen, der zufällig dein Profil aus abertausenden herausfischt und dann manuell überprüft.
> 
> Der Telekom dürfte es ziemlich egal sein, was du dir ziehst. Ihr Geld für deinen Internetzugang bekommen die auf jeden Fall. Der Traffic ist denen relativ egal - zumal es genauso viel Traffic verursachte, würdest du dir eine legale digitale Distribution, wie z.B. via Steam, runterladen. EA hat dagegen ein direktes Interesse. Jede Raubkopie könnte potentiell eine legal erworbene Kopie ersetzen - ist natürlich eine Milchmädchenrechnung, da noch lange nicht jeder, der sich ein Spiel kostenlos runterlädt auch bereit gewesen wäre das für 50 Euro zu kaufen, wenn er keinen Download dazu gefunden hätte.
> 
> ...



Ja, bei ihren Spielen, doch hier im Kommentar von Petra und auch im restlichen WWW verbreiten manche die absurde Panikmache, dass EA es auch merkt wenn du ein gecracktes Spiel von... k.A. einem anderen Hersteller hast, bzw. wenn du ein paar illegale MP3s hast...
Das sie es bei ihren eigenen Spielen merken ist ja klar... sonst wäre das ganze System doch für die Katz


----------



## lex23 (4. November 2011)

Schöner Artikel.
Von mir wird EA weiterhin boykottiert^^


----------



## Undeceived (4. November 2011)

Klasse Artikel.  

Auch der Charlie Sheen-Vergleich war super.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2011)

Am Gefährlichsten wird es, wenn die eigene Paranoia von der Realität überboten wird. Das ist hier schon langsam der Fall.

Einen guten Artikel über dieses Thema hatte der Stern: Frust statt Zocken

Wie erfrischend das Ganze ohne den Mist ist, hab ich neulich wieder bei PES 2012 gesehen. Da musste man einfach die DVD einlegen, installieren und konnte dann loszocken. Ohne den ganzen Scheiß.

Und genau da sollten wir wieder hinkommen. Dass man ein PC Spiel kauft, einfach nur die DVD einlegen muss, installieren, eventuell noch einen Patch laden und dann gleich loslegen kann. Ohne sich irgendwo zu registrieren, ohne einer Plattform oder Community beizutreten und ohne immer Onlinesein zu müssen. GENAU DA müssen wir wieder hin. Dann macht Computerspielen auch wieder Spass und wird nicht zum Dauerfrust. So möchte ich spielen und nicht wie der Affe im Käfig sitzen und dauernd durchleuchtet werden und vor lauter Frust langsam die Lust am Hobby verlieren.
Und wenn die Hersteller weiterhin an ihren Plattformen festhalten wollen, dann sollen sie es zumindest optional machen, ohne Zwänge.


----------



## bAdCyphox (4. November 2011)

wie auf dem bild in der taskleiste sogar noch der virenscanner mit seinem laufwerkscan offen is. schlechter gefaked gehts kaum.


----------



## Sander-X (4. November 2011)

Die Einleitung zu dem Thema Schutzbrief als "überteuerter" Versicherungsschutz mit kriminellen Machenschaften von EA zu vergleichen ärgert zu tiefst. Alle die den extrem überteurten Schutzbrieg in der KFZ für sage und schreibe 2,- im Monat als unredlich erachten, sind bestimmt diejenigen, welche beim ADAC € 50,- und mehr im Jahr abdrücken. Super liebe Redaktion! Ihr solltet mir verlaub, lieber andere Vergleiche ziehen, wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat. Gerade wenn es um EA geht, hinken diese Vergleiche wohl um so mehr!


----------



## lex23 (4. November 2011)

Wo genau besteht denn der direkte Zusammenhang zwischen einem geöffneten Virenscanner und einem sicheren Fake ? @bAdCyphox


----------



## Schalkmund (4. November 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit sieht leider so aus, das kein Raubkopierer mit ein bischen Grips in der Birne sich auch tatsächlich Origin installiert.
> Wie wollen sie die Leute also kriegen frag ich dich??


 Viele Leute hatten Origin ja bereits installiert bevor, der ganz Trubel der die Menschen "informiert" hat los ging.
Ich denke mal, daß die Methoden von EA zur Feststellung von Raubkopien (sollten sie wirklich so angewendet werden) keine Folgen für Raubkopierer hätten, da die Methode ja schon gegen das Gesetzt verstößt. Wäre ja so als würde man bei jemanden Einbrechen um zu beweisen das er dich bestohlen hat und damit dann auch noch vor Gericht prahlen. 

Davon mal ab da gibt es jemanden der kopiert sich das eine oder andere EA Spiel andere wiederum erwirbt er ganz ehrlich, würde man einem potentiellen Kunden wirklich ans Bein pissen wollen? Wenn der Nutzer Post vom Anwalt auf Grund einer Funktion der legal erworbenen Software bekommt, kauft der bestimmt nie wieder ein EA Spiel und nutzt nur noch die sicheren Raubkopien.


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> erstaunlich finde ich bei der ganzen origin-debatte, dass noch nirgendwo (?) zu lesen war, dass die eula hierzulande ohnehin wohl vollkommen ohne belang ist.ganz allgemein - nicht nur im falle von origin.
> *mit anderen worten: die eula-bedingungen sind überhaupt keine agbs ! *
> 
> das ändert natürlich nichts an den verhaltensweisen von origin, dass dieser aspekt aber komplett ignoriert wird, ist schon merkwürdig.



interessant, dass sich in der tat niemand dafür zu interessieren scheint.


----------



## bAdCyphox (4. November 2011)

lex23 schrieb:


> Wo genau besteht denn der direkte Zusammenhang zwischen einem geöffneten Virenscanner und einem sicheren Fake ? @bAdCyphox


 
exe vom virenscanner umbenennen, ihr das symbol von origin verpassen, virenscan auf c starten, processmonitor starten, verschwörungsvideo aufnehmen.

wurde schon öfters angesprochen, auch in nem artikel von pcgames.

hab bei mir auch processmon mitlaufen lassen, origin is nirgends rein, wo's nix zu suchen hatte.


----------



## lex23 (4. November 2011)

Ah, verstehe, danke.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2011)

bAdCyphox schrieb:


> exe vom virenscanner umbenennen, ihr das symbol von origin verpassen, virenscan auf c starten, processmonitor starten, verschwörungsvideo aufnehmen.
> 
> wurde schon öfters angesprochen, auch in nem artikel von pcgames.
> 
> hab bei mir auch processmon mitlaufen lassen, origin is nirgends rein, wo's nix zu suchen hatte.


 
Da könnte man jetzt auch fragen: Hast du Beweise dafür?
Wenn es bei einem so ausgesehen hätte, dann hätte ich sagen können: "Gut, bei einem könnte das ein Fake sein."
Aber es gibt ja Dutzende Bilder und Videos, die eben zeigen, dass Origin nicht nur in seinem Ordner war, sondern überall rumgesucht hat. Und du glaubst doch nicht, dass zig Leute das Ganze fälschen? EA hat einfach Dreck am Stecken...das zeigt auch, dass die Hotline stundenlang abgeschaltet war oder das auf der Privacy Contact Info-Seite bei allen Ländern eine E-Mail Adresse zu sehen war, nur bei Deutschland war sie tagelang weg. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt.
Und bis jetzt kam auch noch keinerlei Entschuldigung oder sonstiges, was wieder zeigt, wie egal EA seine Kunden sind.


----------



## bAdCyphox (4. November 2011)

ich könnt n video von meinem origin + processmonitor machen, aber das glaubt mir dann sowieso keiner, weil sowas kann man ja faken  

warum nich? einer machts vor, die anderen machens nach. bei dem stunk der momentan (und auch sonst allgemein, weil fliessbandspiele) gegen ea herrscht, würde mich das nicht wundern.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (4. November 2011)

"Die womöglich nicht rechtskonformen und womöglich übertriebenen Datenschnüffeleien powered by Origin haben zu dem geführt, was man landläufig einen "Shitstorm" nennt"
lol - göttlich! xD


----------



## peilniX (4. November 2011)

Ach ja, was waren das noch für Zeiten... Anfang der 90er, als die PCG noch mit Diskette im Regal stand, EA man vor allem durch die damals noch sehr beliebten Militärsimulationen kannte, als DLC, DRM, Onlineaktivierung, Securom usw. noch nicht existierten. Damals war man "Raubkopierer", wenn man das Diskettenlaufwerk oder später einen CD-ROM Brenner bedienen konnte. Und Petra's Nachname war damals auch noch ein wenig länger.  Trotzdem wuchs EA zu einem, wenn nicht sogar DEM größten Publisher heran. Die Games kosteten damals 70 bis 90 DM, also etwa wie heute umgerechnet 35-45 €. 

Der einzige Unterschied zu damals ist der Faktor Internet. Musste man damals zum Kumpel oder zwielichtigen Nachbarn, geht man heutzutage auf einschlägige Seiten und mit entsprechender Internetverbindung hat man innerhalb einer Stunde ein aktuelles Spiel auf der Platte, ohne dass auch nur einen Cent über die Ladentheke wandert. Die Informationen / Cracks sind in Sekundenschnelle über den ganzen Globus verteilt. Dass die Publisher hier versuchen, ein Gegenmittel zu finden, sollte jedem auf der Hand liegen.

Dass KEIN Gegenmittel gegen Raubkopierer gewirkt hat, sollte wiederum den Publishern ebenfalls auf der Hand liegen. Neben spezieller CD/DVD-Spuren, Onlineaktivierung, Onlinepflicht, CD-Keys, systeminfizierende Kopierschutzmechanismen und zuletzt auch Online-Portalen und Software wie Origin mit äußerst fragwürdigen EULAs über alle Publisher hinweg wurde alles versucht - nur um ehrliche Käufer zu verärgern und teilweise in den Boykott zu treiben.

Was also tun? In den Zeiten des Internets eine schwierige Frage, aufgrund exotischer Serverlandschaften sind die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten beschränkt, auch wenn man ein Branchenriese wie EA ist. Aber die Gängelung der legalen Käufer muss endlich aufhören. EA/Origin trifft hier (un-)glücklicherweise den richtigen Zahn der Zeit: Google, facebook, Onlineshops, ... die Liste ist beliebig erweiterbar und man muss sich fragen: warum wollen Spielehersteller nun auch noch Daten über mich erfassen? Man kommt sich als reine Melkkuh vor, die möglichst zielgerichtet angezapft werden soll.

Ob das nun paranoid ist, lass ich mal dahingestellt. Ich zocke BF3, weil es ein absoluter Kracher ist. Aber ein unbehagliches Gefühl bleibt. Die Frage, die ich mir stelle: was kommt denn noch alles, wenn wir jetzt nicht den Datenschutz thematisieren? (Spielraum für paranoide Gedanken gibt es genug / und gab es auch schon genug, als es kein Internet gab...) Die heile Spielewelt der 80er/90er mit den Geeks, Nerds und Freaks mit Ehrenkodex ist jedenfalls schon lange Geschichte.


----------



## KeiteH (4. November 2011)

bAdCyphox schrieb:


> ich könnt n video von meinem origin + processmonitor machen, aber das glaubt mir dann sowieso keiner, weil sowas kann man ja faken
> ...


 
Und ich hoffe mal, du interpretierst die anzeigen im auch PM richtig!?
WENN daten _gelesen _werden steht dort unter "Operation" welcher text?
Bestimmt NICHT "Query_XXX_" oder "SetSecurityFile" !
Eher etwas mit "ReadFile" , aber davon hast du ja sicherlich auch ein paar screenshots, oder? 
Fazit: Erst schlau machen, dann meckern!


----------



## FranzMeier (4. November 2011)

Ihr seid ja wirklich nicht auf der Höhe des Geschehens, wenn ihr immer noch diskutiert ob die Videos echt sind, wenn EA das in den Videos gezeigte Verhalten bereits ZWEIMAL BESTÄTIGT hat. Einmal per Pressemitteilung und einmal gestern auf SPON mit äußerst dürftiger Erklärung:
Hier die Erklärung von EA:
http://bit.ly/tqQWMN
Und hier die Erläuterung warum die EA Erklärung ein Haufen Mist ist:
http://bit.ly/rE0Usi


----------



## pucc (4. November 2011)

darüber aufregen und beim volltanken schön die ADAC-Karte übergeben damit man 1cent pro liter spart....nicht nur die übertragene Mitgliedsnummer und Anschrift sondern auch der Tankort, Betrag, Kraftstoffsorte usw ist für adac nachvollziehbar, wieso regt sich da keiner auf???? 
wo ist euer Problem?
Datendiebstahl ist auf diese weise unnötig komplieziert und aufwendeig. wenn EA unsere Daten ausspionieren möchte hätten si8e das schon längst getan!!!!!!!!!!
und wenn eine Firma wie Apple jeglichen Zugriff auf solche dinge untersagt regt ihr euch genauso auf...
schonmal drüber nachgedacht wie oft ihr eura daten an dritte weitergebt und das sogar persönlich???? 
Trotzallem werde ich mir kein B3 zulegen.... is nicht mein genre


----------



## Deewee (4. November 2011)

pucc schrieb:


> darüber aufregen und beim volltanken schön die ADAC-Karte übergeben damit man 1cent pro liter spart....nicht nur die übertragene Mitgliedsnummer und Anschrift sondern auch der Tankort, Betrag, Kraftstoffsorte usw ist für adac nachvollziehbar, wieso regt sich da keiner auf????
> wo ist euer Problem?
> Datendiebstahl ist auf diese weise unnötig komplieziert und aufwendeig. wenn EA unsere Daten ausspionieren möchte hätten si8e das schon längst getan!!!!!!!!!!
> und wenn eine Firma wie Apple jeglichen Zugriff auf solche dinge untersagt regt ihr euch genauso auf...
> ...



Die Argumentation "Das machen doch eh alle" ist blödsinn, und ich könnte den Vergleich den du hier ziehst restlos zerstören wenn ich wollte...will ich aber nicht..keine Lust...ich geh jetzt Anno2070 Demo zocken 

Danke UBI Danke !!!


----------



## Odin333 (4. November 2011)

pucc schrieb:


> schonmal drüber nachgedacht wie oft ihr eura daten an dritte weitergebt und das sogar persönlich????


 
Ich ja, du anscheinend nicht.


----------



## baiR (4. November 2011)

Ich muss Red. Fröhlich für diesen sehr schön geschriebenen Artikel zuerst einmal loben. Hat Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen.

Ich denke, zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, dass Origin nur dazu dient den potenziellen Downloadern von Cracked-Versionen Angst zu machen und nebenbei auch noch Kundendaten zu sammeln. Aber das unter der Community momentan Panik geschoben wird, finde ich lustig.  Haben wohl alle Angst, dass EA auf ihren Rechner außer gecrackte Videospiele gecrackte Software und illegal heruntergeladene Filme finden könnte. 
Ich kann aber die Verstehen die aus Prinzip gegen solche "Kopierschutz"maßnahmen sind. Ich bin auch gegen DRM und dem ganzen Onlinekopierschutz, dass aber aus anderen Motiven. Ich möchte nämlich meine Spiele auch ohne Internetabhängigkeit spielen können.

Ich denke, dass schon seit der Zeit von DRM jede Menge Daten über die Nutzer gesammelt wurden. Aber die menge der Verunsicherten zeigen mir wieder, wie viele eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung haben wie viele Daten sie allein im Internet preisgeben. Die Sichtweise der meisten PC- und Internetnutzern ist einfach völlig falsch. Die meisten sehen das Internet nämlich nicht als öffentlichen Raum an. Mir ist eigentlich völlig egal wie viele Daten irgendwelche Seiten über mich sammeln denn ich habe nichts zu verbergen.

Ich muss zugeben, dass mich BF3 momentan nicht sonderlich interessiert, Origin aber schon. Mir könnten aber die schärferen Onlinekopierschutzmaßnahmen für den PC mittlerweile total egal sein denn für Exremfälle wie BF3 habe ich eine Konsole auf deren Versionen ich dann ausweichen kann. Sprich, wenn ich BF3 irgendwann kaufen will dann pfeife ich auf die bessere Grafik der PC Version und kaufe mir die Xbox 360 Version. Ich mache mir nur immer Sorgen darüber, dass dieser DRM-Wahn bald auch auf Konsolen übergreifen könnte.


----------



## redrobur (4. November 2011)

@Petra Fröhlich:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Message dieses Kommentars sein soll: Laßt Euch den Spaß nicht verderben (auch wenn Eure Daten "womöglich", und dann vielleicht auch nur ein kleines bißchen, ausgeforscht werden).
Ich glaube, dass hier die PCGames-Redaktion schlicht und ergreifend verpennt, dass große Teile der Community nicht aus pickeligen, schießwütigen 15 Jährigen bestehen, sondern aus mündigen Erwachsenen.
Die Kritik gegen Origin kommt aus vier Richtungen:
1. Die EULA in ihrer ursprünglichen Form kriminalisieren die zahlenden Kunden und versuchen diese einzuschüchtern. Sie führen die Kunden von EA in die Irre über die Rechtsmittel, die die Kunden tatsächlich haben.
2. Die erhobenen Daten gehen weit über das hinaus, was für den technischen Support des Spiels oder für den völlig legitimen Eigenschutz im Sinne des Urheberrechts notwendig ist. Der genaue Umfang der Datenerhebung bleibt unklar.
3. Die Daten werden von EA laut EULA in der damaligen Form an nicht näher bestimmte Dritte weiter verkauft.
4. Der Kunde hat keine Chance die EULA zu Kenntnis zu nehmen, bevor er das Spiel erwirbt, da er die EULA erst bei der Installation zu Gesicht bekommt und dann nach deutschem Recht die Lizenz eigentlich nicht mehr zurückgeben kann.

Diese Punkte sind übrigens auch nach amerikanischen Recht eine Frechheit.

Nun noch zu ein paar Einzelheiten des Kommentars:
Der Kommentar bringt die Kritiker in die Nähe von "geistigen Brandstiftern": ein Begriff, der nicht aus einer Verkaufsstrategie stammt, sondern in den 70´gern geprägt wurde, um linke und ökologisch orientierte Gruppen als Terrorismussympathisanten zu diffamieren.
Der Kommentar unterstellt, dass die Kritiker an Origin besonders deutsch und damit in der Gedankenwelt von Frau Fröhlich irgendwie doof oder böse sind. Diese besondere Form von Deutschland-Kritik finde ich peinlich.
Der Kommentar unterstellt, dass die Kritiker paranoid sind. Ich persönlich werde nicht paranoid, wenn man mir versucht, meine Rechte zu nehmen oder mich auszuforschen, ich werde stinksauer und ab einem bestimmten Punkt aggressiv.
Der Kommentar unterstellt, dass irgendwie fast alle illegale Software auf ihren Rechnern haben. Hab ich nicht. Da ich ProGamer bin, bezahle ich gerne für ein gutes Produkt, da ich will, dass weitere gute Produkte entwickelt werden.
Der Kommentar unterstellt, das es umstritten sei, ob die EULA rechtswiedrig sind.
Das ist glatt falsch. Die EULA in ihrer damaligen Form waren rechtswiedrig und wurden deswegen auch schon in weiten Teilen von EA zurückgenommen.
Der Kommentar unterstellt, dass nur 5% der Kunden ihre Lizenz auch tatsächlich zurückgeben. Das ist völlig spekulativ und in die Irre führend. In meinem Haushalt waren es 50% der Kunden. Ich habe zusätzlich noch die Bestellung von MassEffect 3 storniert.

Grundsätzlich habe ich den Eindruck, dass die PCGames-Redaktion einfach überfordert ist, sobald es etwas journalistischer wird und um mehr geht, als die PR-Kampagnen der Publisher breitzutreten. Dahinter steht wahrscheinlich die Paranoia, Anzeigenkunden zu verlieren.
Die Kollegen von Gamestar scheinen da besser aufgestellt zu sein.

PS: Und was die minderjährigen Leser und Member angeht: Hier wäre es aus meiner Sicht seitens PCGames nötig gewesen, denen mal klar zu machen, warum eine sichere Privatsphäre wichtig ist und das andere bereits stinkreiche Leute mit den Daten, die sie verschenken, noch mehr Kohle scheffeln.


----------



## Draikore (5. November 2011)

Probleme über Probleme, Fragen über Fragen, nur keine Antwort und auch keiner diese beantwortet oder löst.

Und es kommt mir so vor als würde keiner seinen Arsch bewegen und etwas tun oder so langsam, das sogar eine Schnecke es schneller schaffen würde.

Mir ist es so ziemlich egal, keine Lust mich mit so nem Zeug rum zu stressen, da andere Sachen wo anders auch schon genug nerven.


----------



## redrobur (5. November 2011)

Tja, Draikore, Du willst ja nur spielen, genau wie ich auch. Und das wurde durch diese Origin-Sch@I$$€ in der ersten Version brutal ausgenutzt.


----------



## hermano (5. November 2011)

Man erkennt hier klar und deutich Petra Fröhlichs Interessens-Konflikt!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. November 2011)

redrobur schrieb:


> @Petra Fröhlich:
> (...)
> PS: Und was die minderjährigen Leser und Member angeht: Hier wäre es aus meiner Sicht seitens PCGames nötig gewesen, denen mal klar zu machen, warum eine sichere Privatsphäre wichtig ist und das andere bereits stinkreiche Leute mit den Daten, die sie verschenken, noch mehr Kohle scheffeln.


 
Danke. Genau so wie du habe ich den Artikel auch aufgefasst. Und zu deinem letzten Punkt: Das wäre wirklich mal etwas, was die sich überlegen könnten.


----------



## Datamind (5. November 2011)

@Petra Fröhlich

Lob und Anerkennung! Toller Beitrag, du hast dir sehr viel Mühe gegeben und dich vermutlich lange mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt. Deine Vergleiche bringen den lang ersehnten frischen Wind, auf den ich soooo lange gewartet habe. Die letzten News über das besagte Thema haben sich immer wieder im Sand verlaufen... Danke


----------



## DerBloP (5. November 2011)

Sehr guter Beitrag. Danke


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (5. November 2011)

Also, ich hab mal bei mir nachgeschaut, Origin schnüffelt mir in zu vielen nicht-spielrelevanten Ordnern rum. Was bitte z.B. hat Origin in Ubisoft/AssassinsCreed verloren? Ich hatte Origin nur mal ganz kurz angemacht und praktisch alle Meldungen von diesem ProcessMonitor stammen davon, dass Origin überall rumsucht. 

Für den ders nicht glaubt, macht das Experiment selber: Origin downloaden, Process Monitor downloaden, anschmeissen und staunen. 

Und in der Tat, die PC Games ist zwar in der Tat eine Community-Platform für den EA/Origin-Boykott, die PCGames-Redaktion hat sich aber bisher noch sehr zurückgehalten. Eure Hardware-Abteilung ist bestimmt in der Lage, Origin und seine Aktivitäten sehr genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen und mal ein qualitatives Statement abzugeben. Habt ihr "Angst" vor dem EA-Konzern, dass wenn ihr die die falschen Dinge im Fragebogen ankreuzt ihr keine Spiele mehr zum Berichten bekommt? 

Es ist kein würde könnte sollte, die EULA von EA verstoßen z.B. eindeutig gegen geltendes deutsches Recht, siehe den Gamestar-Artikel. 

/Useaction(cast "Shitstorm", casttime 3 sec., cooldown 0 sec., spammbar).


----------



## anjuna80 (5. November 2011)

Das Bewusstsein und die Einstellung zum Thema Datenschutz sind bei deutschen Bürgern genau so (schlecht) ausgeprägt wie die der Bürger anderer Nationen. Mit dem Unterschied, dass hier die Gesetzeslage die Datensammler von vornherein versucht auszubremsen. 
Aber es ist halt ein Unterschied ob ich bewusst Dinge von mir preis gebe bei Facebook, bewusst bei Amazon einkaufe und denen eine Einzugsermächtigung erteile.. oder ob der Datenklau durch die Hintertür passiert und man keine Kontrolle hat, was durchsucht wird (das wollen anscheinend einige neunmalklugen User nicht verstehen, wenn sie von Doppelmoral sülzen).
Ich finde die Protestwelle gut und ich hoffe, EA schmiert mit ihrem Origin gehörig ab.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (5. November 2011)

> Und in der Tat, die PC Games ist zwar in der Tat eine Community-Platform für den EA/Origin-Boykott, die PCGames-Redaktion hat sich aber bisher noch sehr zurückgehalten. Eure Hardware-Abteilung ist bestimmt in der Lage, Origin und seine Aktivitäten sehr genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen und mal ein qualitatives Statement abzugeben.


 
Angesichts der Berichterstattung auf der Website kann ich nicht erkennen, dass wir uns in irgendeiner Form zurückhalten. Bislang ging es in erster Linie um die EULA, also um die AGBs. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Welche Daten werden von Origin im Einzelnen ausgelesen, übertragen und gespeichert? Das ist Gegenstand des Fragenkatalogs, den die Datenschutzbehörden vorgelegt haben. Das sollte man m. E. abwarten.



> Es ist kein würde könnte sollte, die EULA von EA verstoßen z.B. eindeutig gegen geltendes deutsches Recht, siehe den Gamestar-Artikel.


 
Bei allem gebührenden Respekt vor den absolut nachvollziehbaren Ausführungen des Anwalts: Das ist die Auffassung *eines* Anwalts. Wenn das alles immer so eindeutig wäre, bräuchte man keine Gerichte.

Wie erwähnt: Ich halte es für sinnvoll, die Untersuchung der NRW-Behörde abzuwarten.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## ichiem (5. November 2011)

Bei der Demo von Battlefield 3 hat mich die platform von origin schon sehr geergärt unabhängig von der Funktion der Überwachung.

Ich verstehe nicht warum soviele hier sich aufregen und bei amazon rumheulen? Wie im Bericht schon genannt gibt kaum einer das Spiel zurück. 

Ich werde das Spiel nicht kaufen und lkann nur an jeden appelieren dies zu tun oder zurückzugeben. 

Leider ist die Sucht des spielens zu groß und mann nimmt die immer stärkerern Nebenwirkungen der Spieleindustrie in kauf . Daher glaube ich nicht das sich an der Politik was ändern wird


----------



## Radar61 (5. November 2011)

redrobur schrieb:


> @Petra Fröhlich:
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Message dieses Kommentars sein soll: Laßt Euch den Spaß nicht verderben (auch wenn Eure Daten "womöglich", und dann vielleicht auch nur ein kleines bißchen, ausgeforscht werden).
> Ich glaube, dass hier die PCGames-Redaktion schlicht und ergreifend verpennt, dass große Teile der Community nicht aus pickeligen, schießwütigen 15 Jährigen bestehen, sondern aus mündigen Erwachsenen.....
> .


 
Danke, hast mir mit dem kompletten Post aus der Seele gesprochen.


----------



## hermano (5. November 2011)

Ich vermisse in diesem Artikel ein deutliches Eintreten für den Verbraucherschutz. 

Man liest da mehr die Angst um Umsatzeinbußen der (Zitat "milliardenschweren Konzernen" heraus. Ist jemand hier Aktieninhaber?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2011)

@PCGames: Habt ihr denn keinen Softwareexperten im Haus, der sich mal Origin genauer anschauen kann? Sich das Ding mal auf die Platte installiert und genau untersucht, wo es nun rumpfuscht, ob, und wenn ja, welche Daten werden versendet usw.


----------



## Datamind (5. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> @PCGames: Habt ihr denn keinen Softwareexperten im Haus...


 
Das ist keine gute Idee, überleg mal was passieren würde falls der Mitarbeiter z.B. selber ein Gamer ist (vielleicht sogar ein BF3 fanboy, oder ein EA Spitzel)   

Da weiss ich ja jetzt schon was bei diesem äußerst einseitigen Test rauskommt.

Wir brauchen einen neutralen und bissigen Datenschutzbeauftragten, sowas wie ein Sheriff für die Gamer. Ja, ein Cyber-Sheriff klingt doch gut *g*
ich mein das LKA hat doch auch ein Kompetenzzentrum für Cyber-Crime ^^ wobei man beim LKA besser von Inkompetenz reden muss wenn es um das Thema Datenschutz geht...

Edit: Sheriff nicht Sherrif...


----------



## XashDE (5. November 2011)

Der Screenshot zeigt doch nur dass Origin etwas scannt. Scannen =/= übertragen! Und um an die "richtigen" Daten zu kommen, muss logischerweise das komplette System gescannt werden, ganz klar. Ob und in wieweit dies rechtens ist oder nicht, darüber kann ich keine juristisch korrekte Aussage machen.


----------



## HDD-Ragga (6. November 2011)

Schöner Artikel von Petra Fröhlich.

Sind wir mal ehrlich. Was wird überhaupt passieren? Was wird sich ändern?

Nix, der EA-Origintrojaner bleibt. *gg*

Warum? Ganz einfach. Eine einfache Rechnung. 

BF3 wird weltweit vertrieben, angenommen in 100 Länder. Deutschland macht davon vielleicht 1% bis 2% des Gesamtumsatzes aus. Es kommt zu Rückgabeaktionen, aufgrund der bekannten Problematik. Einige Spieler begehren auf und geben ihre BF3 zurück. Inwieweit wird das jetzt den Umsatz in Deutschland schmälern? Ich behaupte mal, noch nicht mal 10%. Also kann Coenen seinen Oberbossen, jenseits des Teiches immer noch gute Zahlen hinlegen. Ein bisschen Ärger eingeschlossen.

Die Angelegenheit wird irgendwann im Sand versickern und kein Hahn kräht mehr danach.

Eine Frage am Rande. Gibt es in anderen Ländern, ähnliche Proteste? Nur dann könnte ich mir eine nachhaltige Veränderung der Origin-Software vorstellen.

Bis dahin sollte man nach Lösungen suchen, den Trojaner einzugrenzen. Einige gute Ansätze wurden ja schon geschaffen.


----------



## Xorydol (6. November 2011)

redrobur schrieb:


> @Petra Fröhlich:
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Message dieses Kommentars sein soll: Laßt Euch den Spaß nicht verderben (auch wenn Eure Daten "womöglich", und dann vielleicht auch nur ein kleines bißchen, ausgeforscht werden).
> Ich glaube, dass hier die PCGames-Redaktion schlicht und ergreifend verpennt, dass große Teile der Community nicht aus pickeligen, schießwütigen 15 Jährigen bestehen, sondern aus mündigen Erwachsenen.
> Die Kritik gegen Origin kommt aus vier Richtungen:
> ...



Ehem, die EULA von EA ist wie die von jedem anderen Software Hersteller im Internet sehr wohl zu finden, und man braucht dafür auch keine weiteren Kentnisse. Außerdem ist das einzige, dass EA mehr erhebt als andere, dass sie auch über deine Soft und Hardware bescheid wissen. Alles andere, also mein Name meine Adresse und alle meine persönlichen Daten, darf laut EULA so ziemlich jeder zumindest speichern, meistens auch an Dritte verkaufen. 
Ich sage nicht, dass mir das nicht auch ziemlich gegen den Strich geht(ich gebe auch wenn immer möglich etwas falsches an) doch warum gehen wir auf EA los ??  Warum nicht auf Blizzard, Valve, Ubisoft, Apple, Microsoft, Sony, Amazon, und wie sie alle heißen...?


----------



## redrobur (6. November 2011)

Erst mal ein paar Infos:
Der PC-Spiele-Umsatz in Deutschland lag 2008 bei ca. 700.000.000  €. Je nach Statistik gehört Deutschland zu den 5-10 größten Spielemärkten der Welt. EA hält hier einen Marktanteil 4% und hätte laut eigenen Angaben gerne 10.
EA betrachtet den deutschen Markt als schwierig. Kein Wunder.

Das, was ich an dem Kommentar von Frau Fröhlich so schlimm finde, sind zwei Sachen:
1. Die Kritiker an Origin werden in einer sehr manipulativen und durchtriebenen Form in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt.
2. Ein klarer Erfolg der Community wird kaputt geschrieben.
Denn Fakt ist, dass EA z.B. mit seinen rechtswiedrigen EULA innerhalb von 72 Stunden eingeknickt ist. Die Protestwelle hatte also schon den ersten Erfolg. Und das ist die wahre Nachricht.

So ein Kommentar wie der von Frau Fröhlich führt aber dazu, dass User wie HDD-Ragga, die nicht so ganz den Durchblick haben, im Glauben gelassen werden, sie könnten nichts ändern.


----------



## redrobur (6. November 2011)

@Xorydol:
Du sagst drei Dinge:
1. Man können die EULA ja  im Internet nachlesen, bevor man das Spiel kauft. Hm, würde das also bedeuten, dass, wenn Du, sagen wir, Medizin kaufst, gerne auf den Beipackzettel mit Risiken und Nebenwirkungen verzichtest, sondern dann im Internet recherchierst?
2. Laut EULA darf also so ziemlich jeder alle möglichen Daten speichern und an Dritte weiterverkaufen? Zu Deiner Info: "Die" EULA gibt es nicht. Auf deutsch sind das die "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen", die im Kaufvertrag zwischen Kunde und Anbieter vereinbart werden. Sie unterliegen gewissen, auch interntionalen Regeln. Für Deutschland gilt u.a. das sogenannte Handelsgesetzbuch (HGB). Datenweitergabe an Dritte muss dabei immer seperat mit dem Kunden vereinbart werden. Das ist diese kleine Checkbox, die neben dem "Kaufen"-Button steht. Du musst die nicht immer anklicken ;o) . 
3. Warum nur EA?
Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen.

Übrigens: Datensätze werden von Datenhändlern zum Preis von 1 € bis 10 € angekauft.
Wenn Du also ein Spiel unter diesen Bedingungen kaufst, schenkst Du noch einmal 1-10 € oben drauf. Bei 5.000.000 verkauften Einheiten (da scheint ja BF 3 im Moment zu liegen), macht das noch mal 5-50 Mios oben drauf. EA sagt Danke.


----------



## Muckimann (6. November 2011)

@ Petra Fröhlich:
Was hält die PC Games Redaktion eigentlich von einer eigenen Wertung bezüglich des Kopierschutzes bzw. Programmen wie Steam oder Origin?
Damit meine ich, dass die das Drumherum eines Spiels noch zusätzlich in eine extra Bewertung einfließt, oder zumindest vom testenden Redakteur gesondert bewertet wird. 
Datenschutz ist uns (den Benutzern von Programmieren wie Origin etc) allen wichtig und ich denk mir mal auch die PCG Redaktion blickt überwiegend kritisch auf Origin. Dazu greif ich mir jetz mal exemplarisch die Aussage von Jürgen im aktuellen PC Games Podcast (bei ca Min 3:55) raus:


> ...ich find das natürlich Kacke was da läuft (in Bezug auf Origin_, Anmerkung von mir_)...



Natürlich haben Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nichts mit dem eigentlichen Spiel zu tun und sollten auch nicht in die Spielspaßwertung miteinfließen, aber trotzdem gehören Programme wie Steam, Origin etc letztendlich zum Spiel. Weil ohne diese Programme kein Spielerlebnis und Spielspaß zustande kommt.
Die Bewertung solcher Programme bezüglich der Einhaltung des Datenschutzes und der potenziellen Nichteinhaltung desselbigen (wie hier eventuell im Falle von Origin) gehört natürlich nicht zu den Hauptaufgabenfeldern eines Spieleredakteurs, aber ich würde mir wünschen, dass auf solche Dinge bei einem Test mehr eingegangen wird. 
Würde sich eine solche "Zusatzbewertung" in der Fachpresse durchsetzen, könnte damit Druck auf die Spieleindustrie ausgeübt werden. Publisher und Spielehersteller würden sich zweimal überlegen in einer seitenlangen EULA Passagen zu verstecken denen ein normaler Mensch niemals zustimmen würde, wenn man sie ihm klipp und klar erläutert hätte. Auch könnte eine Gängelung a la Ubisoft-Always-On-Kopierschutz in Zukunft unterbunden werden, wenn eine solche Kopierschutzmaßnahme in irgendeiner Weise eine negative Bewertung nach sich ziehen würde.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. November 2011)

> 1. Die Kritiker an Origin werden in einer sehr manipulativen und durchtriebenen Form in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt.
> 2. Ein klarer Erfolg der Community wird kaputt geschrieben.
> Denn Fakt ist, dass EA z.B. mit seinen rechtswiedrigen EULA innerhalb von 72 Stunden eingeknickt ist. Die Protestwelle hatte also schon den ersten Erfolg. Und das ist die wahre Nachricht.



Den Betreibern von theorigin.de sowie all jenen, die ihre Bedenken zum Ausdruck bringen (in Foren, auf Amazon usw.), gebührt Respekt und Anerkennung. Die Diskussion um Origin ist extrem wichtig, genauso wie die Diskussion seinerzeit bei Steam/Half-Life 2 war.

Mir ist nur wichtig, dass in der Debatte die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt bleibt und dass bei aller Emotionalität der Blick auf die Fakten gewahrt bleibt. Zu diesen Fakten gehört, dass über 200.000 Käufer der PC-Version von Battlefield 3 dieses Spiel *nicht *zurückgegeben haben und aktiv spielen. Trotz Origin. Trotz der 4.000 Ein-Stern-Bewertungen.

Die Emotionalität ist m. E. auch ein Zeichen dafür, wie gerne die Fans Battlefield 3 spielen würden - um so größer ist der "Hass" auf Origin.



> So ein Kommentar wie der von Frau Fröhlich führt aber dazu, dass User wie HDD-Ragga, die nicht so ganz den Durchblick haben, im Glauben gelassen werden, sie könnten nichts ändern.



Natürlich kann man *immer *was tun - die einfachste Form ist Boykott. Wenn ich keine Lust darauf habe, dass Apple oder Facebook oder Origin oder Amazon oder Steam meine Daten erfassen und speichern und auswerten, dann nehme ich diese Dienste und Firmen einfach nicht in Anspruch.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> dass über 200.000 Käufer der PC-Version von Battlefield 3


 
woher stammt diese zahl eigentlich?


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. November 2011)

> @ Petra Fröhlich:Was hält die PC Games Redaktion eigentlich von einer eigenen Wertung bezüglich des Kopierschutzes bzw. Programmen wie Steam oder Origin? Damit meine ich, dass die das Drumherum eines Spiels noch zusätzlich in eine extra Bewertung einfließt, oder zumindest vom testenden Redakteur gesondert bewertet wird.



Ich finde, man kann dem Kopierschutz oder einer EULA keine "Wertung" geben (fast immer wäre das ja ein Malus). Steam zum Beispiel war lange Zeit umstritten und verpönt, inzwischen ist es gelernt und vielfach akzeptiert; viele Spieler und Leser schwören förmlich auf Steam, auch, weil es schlichtweg funktioniert und natürlich seine Vorzüge hat. Andere hingegen verzichten grundsätzlich auf Spiele, die eine Steam-Anbindung voraussetzen.

Eine der Lehren aus der "Origin-Affäre" ist für mich, dass wir auf das verwendete System (Steam, Battle.net, Elite, Origin usw.) zumindest bei den "großen" Tests prominenter eingehen. Wir haben zwar in den Wertungskästen einen entsprechenden Eintrag, aber gerade bei Multiplayer-Spielen bzw. Online-Spielen muss man da genauer drauf eingehen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Muckimann (7. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Ich finde, man kann dem Kopierschutz oder einer EULA keine "Wertung" geben (fast immer wäre das ja ein Malus)....


 
Im Prinzip wollte ich auch genau auf das hinaus. Je strenger, zwanghafter, penetranter und "spionierender" ein Kopierschutz ist, desto schlechter sollte die (Extra-)Wertung (für den Kopierschutz) ausfallen, egal ob Steam, Origin oder Always-on-Kopierschutz oder oder oder.

Denn so könnte, wie oben schon beschrieben, diese ewige Gängelung der ehrlichen Käufer endlich gestoppt werden. Origin ist im Moment das aktuelle Übel, aber was werden sich die Entwickler in Zukunft noch alles einfallen lassen, wenn nicht endlich einmal eine Gegenreaktion stattfindet.


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (7. November 2011)

es würde schon ausreichen, wenn man einfach mit erwähnt, was man sich mit dem Spiel noch mit installiert und was es für eine Bewandtnis damit auf sich hat


----------



## wagonyc (7. November 2011)

Muckimann schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wollte ich auch genau auf das hinaus. Je strenger, zwanghafter, penetranter und "spionierender" ein Kopierschutz ist, desto schlechter sollte die (Extra-)Wertung (für den Kopierschutz) ausfallen, egal ob Steam, Origin oder Always-on-Kopierschutz oder oder oder.
> 
> Denn so könnte, wie oben schon beschrieben, diese ewige Gängelung der ehrlichen Käufer endlich gestoppt werden. Origin ist im Moment das aktuelle Übel, aber was werden sich die Entwickler in Zukunft noch alles einfallen lassen, wenn nicht endlich einmal eine Gegenreaktion stattfindet.


 Sehe ich genau so.
Steamzwang, Origin, irgend son Rootkitdreck? BÄM! Erstmal knallhart 10 Punkte Abwertung.
Obwohl ich befürchte da ist der Zug schon abgefahren, das hätte damals gleich bei der Steameinführung passieren sollen. Denn wie Frau Fröhlich schreibt, haben sich die Bauern schon mit dem Joch abgefunden. Und mit OnLive & Co steht die totale Leibeigenschaft schon in den Startlöchern... 

PS: Origin-Problematik weitet sich aus - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net
man fast es nicht...


----------



## redrobur (7. November 2011)

@Petra Fröhlich:
Ich halte es für einen Fehler, Softwares wie Origin, Steam etc. nicht in die Bewertung aufzunehmen. Immerhin sind sie zentraler Bestandteil des jeweiligen Produktes und werden mit verkauft. Ich halte zudem die Trennung in einer Bewertung zwischen Spiel und solchen Zusätzen für willkürlich. Das hieße ja dann auch, demnächst sagen zu können: Naja, die Videosequenzen im Spiel XY sind zwar schlecht, aber die wurden ja mit Bing Video gemacht und laufen dehalb nicht in die Bewertung mit ein.
Ich als Kunde will schon wissen, für was ich da bezahle, sonst würde ich auch nicht die Spielebewertungen in der PCGames lesen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal in Spieletests, dass sich die Konkurrenz von PCGames gerne sichert.

@wagonyc
Ich finde Deinen Ansatz mit der Abwertung sehr gut und stimme ihm zu, aber ich denke im Unterschied zu Dir, dass der Zug nie abgefahren ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, EA bessert fleißig die EULA nach und es wird sogar prompt geleakt, dass Origin komplett abstellbar ist.
Denn EA hat kapiert, dass es einen schweren Image-Schaden erlitten hat, der sich mit dem nächsten Release noch verschlimmern wird, wenn nicht etwas Entscheidendes passiert. Diese Lektion hat sogar Microsoft nach der Einführung von Windows Vista gelernt.
Und was Steam betriftt: Die Community braucht halt immer etwas länger, um aufzuwachen.

Für mich ist die Frage hier, ob die PCGames-Redakteure die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen und endlich mal das Thema angemessen aufnehmen (weil sie sonst ihre Glaubwürdigkeit und damit Leser und Klicks verlieren und dann kann man auch keine Anzeigen mehr verkaufen) oder ob sie die Community im Stich lassen, wie in dem Kommentar von Frau Fröhlich geschehen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2011)

redrobur schrieb:


> Immerhin sind sie zentraler Bestandteil des jeweiligen Produktes und werden mit verkauft.


 
kopierschutz, drm und derlei dinge sind "zentraler bestandteil" eines spiels?
bitte?


----------



## tim-ebner (11. Januar 2013)

Liebe Frau Fröhlich,

Sehr interessant, diesen Fall habe ich auch in meinen neuen Diplomarbeits-Beitrag zu Shitstorm Management aufgenommen (http://bit.ly/shitstorm_management). Er ist Teil einer sechsteiligen Serie über Auslöser, Treiber und Wirkungen von Shitstorms, und folgt dem ersten Beitrag über gesellschaftliche Werte als Shitstorm Auslöser (http://bit.ly/shitstorm_ursachen).

Viel Spaß beim Lesen – Feedback ist erwünscht, teilen wäre ebenfalls sehr nett.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße aus Münster,
Tim Ebner


----------

